# Carpet preserving ideas- Want my fish tank in my carpeted living room



## All that is Fishy (Jun 19, 2013)

I am moving and would like to set up my new aquarium in my living room. The only problem is, the entire apartment except for the kitchen and bathroom have white carpet. I do NOT want to mess up the carpet and lose my security deposit. I could put it in the kitchen, but I will be in my living room and bedroom the most, so I would ideally like it in the living room. Does anyone have any ideas about how to avoid ruining the carpet? 

So far, I have purchased a rug for under the tank that goes over the white carpet. I could also put a cut up plastic garbage bag under the rug and on top of the white carpet. Does anyone else have any ideas? 

Thank you!


----------



## Boredomb (Feb 21, 2011)

I think that's about I can think of is a rug and or drop clothe/sheet of plastic that you can buy to lay over the floor when you paint walls. Its cheap and you can find it at most stores in the paint section. Just get that cut to size and lay it down under the rug. I would make it bigger soo you can roll it out when working on the tank. Then roll it up and tuck it back under the rug when you are down. So it looks nice and neat.


----------



## All that is Fishy (Jun 19, 2013)

That's a good idea! I wouldn't have thought of making it so I can roll it out!


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a large plastic mat type thing that has these teeth on the underside. I have it on the floor in front of the tanks and I just leave it. It helps capture any water that falls accidentally. Then it's just a matter of wiping the the water off.


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

i have this problem. ill be solving it by laying hardwood flooring in my room lol


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

A yoga mat could also be an option. I have some that I use sometimes. Or just a thick towel laid down.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I think that this is one of those things where the "when not if" rule applies.

I like the rolling out sheet idea. 

Jeff.


----------



## All that is Fishy (Jun 19, 2013)

JDM said:


> I think that this is one of those things where the "when not if" rule applies.
> 
> I like the rolling out sheet idea.
> 
> Jeff.




What is that rule? I haven't heard of it.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

All that is Fishy said:


> What is that rule? I haven't heard of it.


If you do enough of anything, say cycling for example, it's not a matter of if (insert reasonable bad thing here, bike crash in this case perhaps) will happen, but when it will happen. 

Personally I don't really believe it as I take a more positive approach to attracting good things rather than bad things, but there are lots of examples where the rule applies whether you believe it or not and there are likely as many examples where is hasn't applied yet.

I never thought I would have a leak with my nice new tank.... I actually inadvertently caused one. Luckily I had towels down already and they soaked it up. 

Everything is really just a matter of risk management, advance planning and damage mitigation. This thread is much better than one titled "My tank leaked and I need to know how to dry the carpet without draining the whole tank...fast!"

Jeff.


----------



## All that is Fishy (Jun 19, 2013)

Oooh, I see what you mean! Yeah, I know that a lot of stuff could go wrong. I ordered three mats online that are made for cleaning aquariums. They soak up water that spills and have waterproof bottoms. I am going to put down plastic over the carpet, one of the mats over the plastic, and a rug over those two things. Then I will put the tank stand and aquarium on top. When I go to change the water, I will use one mat for under the supplies and the other for the water bucket. THEN, if my Python will not attach to the sink (which I am hoping it will), I will put plastic down on the path from the aquarium to the bathroom for when I am carrying the water buckets. I am hoping that about covers it, but my fiance has a steam cleaner that I could probably borrow if anything goes wrong. 




JDM said:


> Everything is really just a matter of risk management, advance planning and damage mitigation. This thread is much better than one titled "My tank leaked and I need to know how to dry the carpet without draining the whole tank...fast!"
> 
> Jeff.




Thanks! :-D


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Sounds like you've really got it covered.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

JDM said:


> Sounds like you've really got it covered.
> 
> Jeff.


Pun intended?

*ba dum tsh*


----------



## All that is Fishy (Jun 19, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Dveha (Aug 1, 2013)

Depending on how large the tank is, I know someone who purchased a desk chair mat that their tank sits on.


----------

